# Pixel Match Switcher



## HoneyHazard (Feb 2, 2021)

HoneyHazard submitted a new resource:

Pixel Match Switcher - Switch scenes or toggle scene Items and filters based on pixel content



> *Pixel Match Switcher
> 
> Pixel Match Switcher *allows switching scenes or changing scene item or filter visibility in response to pixels of video being matched against image templates.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## SlowNinja (Feb 3, 2021)

This looks like it could be exactly what I'm looking for, but I'm not sure how to get it working. Do I need to compile the installer myself? I've tried using Visual Studio, Qt Creator, and CMake, and they all give me the error "Unknown CMake command 'qt5_add_resources'" You can probably tell I'm not a developer, but I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## HoneyHazard (Feb 5, 2021)

SlowNinja said:


> This looks like it could be exactly what I'm looking for, but I'm not sure how to get it working. Do I need to compile the installer myself? I've tried using Visual Studio, Qt Creator, and CMake, and they all give me the error "Unknown CMake command 'qt5_add_resources'" You can probably tell I'm not a developer, but I thought I'd give it a try.



Hello SlowNinja,

Have you tried the downloadable installers on this page? https://github.com/HoneyHazard/PixelMatchSwitcher/releases

This will install a copy of the modified OBS that includes the plugin, which can coexist independently with the regular OBS


----------



## SlowNinja (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks, I was only looking at the downloads for the newest releases. I downloaded the Exe for 0.24.


----------



## HoneyHazard (Feb 9, 2021)

SlowNinja said:


> Thanks, I was only looking at the downloads for the newest releases. I downloaded the Exe for 0.24.



I sincerely apologize. I just realized I have done a horrible job on release 0.25 as it is missing all the files. Working on pushing out 0.26.1 as I type. Please check it out.


----------



## HoneyHazard (Feb 9, 2021)

SlowNinja said:


> Thanks, I was only looking at the downloads for the newest releases. I downloaded the Exe for 0.24.



I sincerely apologize. I just realized I have done a horrible job on release 0.25 as it is missing all the installer files. Please try out 0.26.1: https://github.com/HoneyHazard/PixelMatchSwitcher/releases/tag/0.26.1-alpha


----------



## SlowNinja (Feb 9, 2021)

No problem, it works great! Thanks for making it.


----------



## michaelexile (Feb 22, 2021)

Hey so I’ve been searching all over for something similar to this and it ALMOST does what I’m looking for based on what I’m reading.
Is there a feature that allows a pixel match to start/stop recording?

I feel like this would be such an easy way to detect a loading screen or anything alike and record matches automatically and save a little bit of disk space.


----------



## Mera_gg (Mar 3, 2021)

Really looking forward to testing this! - is there a discord community or something for this plugin ? thanks!


----------



## HoneyHazard (Mar 11, 2021)

michaelexile said:


> Hey so I’ve been searching all over for something similar to this and it ALMOST does what I’m looking for based on what I’m reading.
> Is there a feature that allows a pixel match to start/stop recording?
> 
> I feel like this would be such an easy way to detect a loading screen or anything alike and record matches automatically and save a little bit of disk space.



No, not yet.

I am definitely thinking about adding new match (and no-match) actions (including possibly an invocation of a script as a catch-all). Will definitely consider your request!


----------



## HoneyHazard (Mar 11, 2021)

Mera_gg said:


> Really looking forward to testing this! - is there a discord community or something for this plugin ? thanks!



Hi Mera_gg,

No discord community yet. This post right here can be a good place to discuss the plugin use.

I have a discord account that I have to try to use more actively: zeromemory#4830

There is also a github where issues can be reported: https://github.com/HoneyHazard/PixelMatchSwitcher/issues


----------



## corndogward (Mar 11, 2021)

I use the OBS.Live plugin that integrates with OBS similar to how this plugin does and I was wondering if there was any way I could integrate these two plugins with each other? Or if there's files that I can copy over to my regular installation?


----------



## HoneyHazard (Mar 12, 2021)

corndogward said:


> I use the OBS.Live plugin that integrates with OBS similar to how this plugin does and I was wondering if there was any way I could integrate these two plugins with each other? Or if there's files that I can copy over to my regular installation?



Hi corndogward and thank you for your interest in Pixel Match Switcher,

It wasn't super easy but I've packaged up a version of our OBS fork + Pixel Match Switcher + OBS.Live in an installer. This is super hacky so no guarantees whatsoever, but please give it a try. Download obs-studio-with-pixel-match-switcher-and-obs-live-EXPERIMENTAL-0.26.0-x64.exe at the release page here: https://github.com/HoneyHazard/PixelMatchSwitcher/releases/tag/0.26.1-alpha.

The complications come from the fact that OBS.Live has its own fork of obs-browser and, apparently, OBS itself. And our plugin requires its own fork of OBS, too. If the version works and you are able to play around, please - spread the word. We are hoping to generate enough interest so our plugin's required changes to OBS could be merged into mainline, and this will make it a lot easier for users to mix and match whatever plugins their heart desires.


----------



## corndogward (Mar 12, 2021)

HoneyHazard said:


> Hi corndogward and thank you for your interest in Pixel Match Switcher,
> 
> It wasn't super easy but I've packaged up a version of our OBS fork + Pixel Match Switcher + OBS.Live in an installer. This is super hacky so no guarantees whatsoever, but please give it a try. Download obs-studio-with-pixel-match-switcher-and-obs-live-EXPERIMENTAL-0.26.0-x64.exe at the release page here: https://github.com/HoneyHazard/PixelMatchSwitcher/releases/tag/0.26.1-alpha.
> 
> The complications come from the fact that OBS.Live has its own fork of obs-browser and, apparently, OBS itself. And our plugin requires its own fork of OBS, too. If the version works and you are able to play around, please - spread the word. We are hoping to generate enough interest so our plugin's required changes to OBS could be merged into mainline, and this will make it a lot easier for users to mix and match whatever plugins their heart desires.



Thanks so much for getting back to me so quickly! If you open up a community Discord or something, let me to and I'd be more than happy to help with some testing.


----------



## HoneyHazard (Mar 13, 2021)

corndogward said:


> Thanks so much for getting back to me so quickly! If you open up a community Discord or something, let me to and I'd be more than happy to help with some testing.



Will be considering a Discord channel! Please feel free to contact me directly in the meantime zeromemory#4830 or here. Your feedback really helps.


----------



## HoneyHazard (Mar 20, 2021)

If you are curious about the plugin, join us on Discord: https://discord.gg/AeUavJpwQg

Huge Thank You to FreshNyan for getting things running!


----------



## vulgerrity (Mar 28, 2021)

Really powerful plug-in, but I REALLY don't like that I have to install and run an independent version of OBS.  This would be a killer app if it could run as a native OBS plug-in.


----------



## fidelisoris (Mar 31, 2021)

vulgerrity said:


> Really powerful plug-in, but I REALLY don't like that I have to install and run an independent version of OBS.  This would be a killer app if it could run as a native OBS plug-in.



I agree. I'm not quite understanding why this is bundled with other plugins instead of given as a stand-alone.


----------



## chrisjbarth (Apr 8, 2021)

This is so perfect. I can now built a PowerPoint of my presentation with a little placeholder image where I want my video to show up. Then, in OBS, I just use this switcher to switch scenes based on the placeholder location on my slide. So perfect. This is so much easier to teach and use when giving presentations than having to control OBS during the presentation!!! Now, if only this build included the OBS virtual camera instead of me having to install https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-virtualcam.949/.


----------



## scrim (May 4, 2021)

This sounds great for being able to automatically switch to an overlay whenever I want it to, but the modified version of OBS that it uses doesn't seem to work with my games. Any fix?


----------



## HoneyHazard (Jul 13, 2021)

HoneyHazard updated Pixel Match Switcher with a new update entry:

0.31.8-alpha



> - OpenGL shader fixes (OSX, Linux, flatpak builds should now work!)
> - reaction for each match entry can contain multiple actions
> - there is a separate set of actions for match (off -> on) vs unmatch (off -> on)
> - supported action types:
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## evilive04 (Jul 17, 2021)

look like great project... still would be better as only plugin not whole new obs... i bet you guys will figure it out one day... good luck :)


----------



## Ossi_Wilson (Aug 18, 2021)

By adding the bin file to obs and replacing all existing files, this plugin removed the "connect" button in the stream section of OBS's setting and disconnects me from my twitch account. I tried separately putting the folders (plugins, data & bin) in and the issue occurs when i put in the bin folder. Is there a fix to this?


----------



## Skirbae (Oct 27, 2021)

Hey HoneyHazard! Just wondering if there is any news of updates for this or fixes for the crashes OBS experiences when switching is enabled? This would seriously help me if this didnt crash OBS! Thanks for putting this together


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Nov 3, 2021)

Would also be great to see this integrated with PTZ controls. Going to experiment a little with it.


----------



## PaulWilliam (Nov 18, 2021)

This is a brilliant piece of work. I'm using it to move to a lower thirds scene when the pixel matcher finds a grey blob on screen.
One thing I have noticed is that the cpu goes a bit crazy every time I open OBS but goes back to normal if I turn the switcher off and back on again in its settings.


----------



## TheGamerMAKS (Mar 23, 2022)

I never got to use this and now that I'm actually getting ready to use it, older versions of OBS have now lost their ability to connect to Twitch. I absolutely need this feature so I unfortunately will have to update to the official version. Any word on when this will get updated too?


----------



## tankman (May 6, 2022)

I've been using this wonderful plugin for a while and now I'm trying to do something more creative with it. 

Here's my question:  Is this plugin limited to using just one source with  the pixel switcher filter applied or does it support multiple sources being used at once?  

I have a video source (with the pixel switcher filter) that causes the  scene to switch when it goes blue.  I want to have another video source (with the pixel switch filter) to also cause the scene to switch when it goes blue too.

So far I haven't had any luck in getting this to work.  In the Pixel Match switcher preview window, it only shows the first source with the filter, so it leads me to believe that what I'm trying to do isn't supported (v.26.0)

Thanks


----------



## PNO (May 14, 2022)

tankman said:


> I've been using this wonderful plugin for a while and now I'm trying to do something more creative with it.
> 
> Here's my question:  Is this plugin limited to using just one source with  the pixel switcher filter applied or does it support multiple sources being used at once?
> 
> ...


I actually emailed the developer directly on very thing. 

I have the same need. Ability to add the pixel match filter to multiple sources. This definitely does not appear to current work. I thought it would based on the documentation where it mentions adding the filter to at least one source.


----------



## Prozilli (May 31, 2022)

This is one of the best features in OBS. I am able to move my cameras around and change overlays or entire scenes based on where I am in game. My webcam is never covering part of what my audience need to see when I change screen. Thank you. 
Is there the possibility of this being a standalone plugin to be added to current OBS setup?


----------



## Alexandremix (Oct 21, 2022)

This could be the number one plugin in all OBS studio. No kidding, This plugin didnt get traction because it is hard to understand as a newbie and it makes us install a complete obs . If this plugin had work put into it. this would be easily the number 1 plugin in all OBS. 

I would love a feature like this. Better implemented.


----------



## tankman (Nov 14, 2022)

After installing  Pixel Match switcher with obs version 27, can we update to the latest version or do we have to stick with this version for pixel match switcher to work?  Thanks


----------



## tankman (Nov 14, 2022)

Also, the VLC video source does not come up as a source to add in the "+" icon, however after if I update to the latest obs version, the VLC video source option does appear.  Anyone else having being able to use (or see) VLC with the pixel match OBS installation?


----------



## khaver (Nov 14, 2022)

There is a video pattern matching macro in the Advanced Scene Switcher plugin. Doesn't need a special version of OBS.


----------



## tankman (Nov 14, 2022)

khaver said:


> There is a video pattern matching macro in the Advanced Scene Switcher plugin. Doesn't need a special version of OBS.


Really??  So this video pattern matching macro: if the screen goes dark (nighttime), it'll switch to a different scene?


----------

